# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Visual Basic 2012 - Metro Tile Wall Excel Front-End

## Pieterke

Hi guys,

I need to have a Metro-style (tile wall) application to serve as a front-end for Excel.
They just told me this now, and expect it to be finished by Sunday.  :Sick: 
I have no experience with XAML language, nor with Visual Studio 2012, nor with Windows 8.  :Blush: 
The request is pretty straightforward...



On the top of the page, there should be the title, which is the filename of the excel file.

Below that, for each worksheet in the excel file there should be a button, with a maximum of 4 per page.
The button should contain the name of the worksheet.
Each button should have a unique colour, which should be easily definable in the code.

If there are more than 4 sheets, the scrollbar on the bottom of the page should allow to scroll to a new page with more buttons.

For each sheet, I need 8 cell values that contain a description text. (Cells F3:F10 in Excel)

I also need 7 cell values that contain the percentage values (Cells G3:G9)
Those values should have a minus and plus button next to it for easy change without a keyboard.
When a value is changed, this should be updated in the excel file, including recalculations of whole workbook.

The last cell value is a calculated one, so should not be edited, only retrieved. (Cell G10)
The font for this cell can be bigger, and the colour should be different so it stands out.
If clicked on this last button, the excel file behind it should open and activate the correct worksheet.

If another worksheet button is selected, all squares representing the fields should change colour to match the selected button colour. 

All this should be dynamic depending on the screensize.

That's basically what I have to achieve in 1,5 days without prior knowledge. So any pointers are VERY MUCH appreciated.

I thank you in advance and hope to read more of you.

Pieter

----------

